
Disk failures in the real world: What does an MTTF of 1,000,000 hours mean? - jacquesm
http://www.pdl.cmu.edu/PDL-FTP/Failure/CMU-PDL-06-111.pdf
======
mbrubeck
It means when you have a thousand disks, you lose one every month (or a dozen
every month if this paper is correct: "We find that in the field, annual disk
replacement rates exceed 1%, with 2-4% common and up to 12% observed on some
systems").

------
rphlx
It means that after it dies on the second day of heavy use, on average it will
not die again until 1M hours later.

